# Murano Repair in Los Angeles - NonDealer



## faraclit (Feb 21, 2013)

I was recently told by the dealer that the transmission control module in my 04 Murano SL 2WD has to be replaced. 

They asked for about $1000k to replace it, and unfortunately it is not covered under the CVT warranty.

Could anyone suggest a non-dealer Nissan repair shop in Los Angeles that can replace this with a used or aftermarket product?

As I read in the forums, it seems like the TCM has to be reprogrammed after being replaced. I don't want to go back to the dealer to get that done. 

I want to find a repair shop that can do TCM programming.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

thats not what I would call a common problem, I would get a second opinon from another dealer, if it really is a tcm I've seen them online (new oem) for about $500


----------



## faraclit (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Speedo for the comment.

Could you send a link to the OEM product?

I read that the issue with the TCM is that it has to be reprogrammed once it is replaced.

I don't want to go back to the dealer to have it reprogrammed, I want to find a mechanic who has the tools to reprogram it in-house.


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

Agree on what speedo said. You should look for a second opinon from another dealer. Maybe you could find a cheaper one


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NissanPartsZone.com shows them for $539.86 (MSRP $619.35). The TCM is behind the glove box, just to the right of the ECM and not difficult to replace (ALLDATA lists a labor rate of 0.5 hours). Yes, it will have to be programmed. I think one hour of labor to replace and program the TCM is fair and anything more than 1.5 hours is overcharging. You could purchase the TCM through an online dealer and bring it to them to install & program. They probably won't like you bringing in your own part, but if it's a genuine Nissan part brand new in the box, they got nothing to bitch about. There were a number of different part numbers, so make sure you have your VIN # handy. Personally, I find the best prices at 1stAAANissanParts.com. It's actually the online site for Mike Barney Nissan in NY State. Usually their part prices are well below that of NissanPartsZone or Courtesyparts.com (Courtesy Nissan in Texas).


----------

